# KFryman's 5.5



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I started this tank I while ago, but after going through a period of neglect this tank is back on track and is doing great. I set it up a while ago, but haven't really taken many pictures nor kept track of the progress cause it got ugly, now it is somewhat good.

Tank:Standard 5.5 glass
Substrate: Fluval Plant Stratum
Light: Lamp from the hardware store+foil to get the light more focused on a timer
Equipment: Azoo Palm Filter (To be planted, not sure yet. Any recommendations?), Zoo Med 501 canister (Might get some lily pipes), Tetra heater (had it laying around)
Hardscape: Driftwood
Dosing: S:Micros + Iron M: Potassium T: W: Micros + Iron T: Potassium F: - S: WC and Potassium + Nitrogen
Flora: Dwarf Hairgrass (DHG), Rotala Rotundifolia, Hygrophila Polysperma "sunset", Reineckii, Pennywort, anubias, mixed mosses and pothos only roots in the water)
Fauna: male Betta, 1 Amano shrimp (Trying to get the other one out of the other tank, random snails (That I want to get rid of)

So for what everyone wants, pictures!







Full tank shot.







Close up.







Hygrophila Polysperma/ Partial top view.







Man of the tank.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its a nice fish tank! i like everything in it especially the plant in the center.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Your tank looks great!!! I really like the driftwood with the plant on it. Your betta looks like he has heaps of personality!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, very pretty and green!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Fishybitty said:


> Wow, very pretty and green!


It's too green lol. Once the polysperma grows a bit tall it should start to get even pinker and it will look much better.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I am your tanks' number one fan! 

Love when you share pictures. You're a real inspiration!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Really? That's actually pretty cool! 

I tried to do this tank on a smaller budget, it turned out pretty good, but now I know why some people on my other forum are crazy for ADA Aquasoil. Anyways I will try to keep this thread updated and try to check up and see if any one has a question about anything.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh wow, Kfry, it looks amazing! The driftwood really ties the whole thing together. Is that a Rapids Mini Canister filter? How do you like it?

And the man of the tank looks very proud to have such awesome digs. Do you think you might add shrimp to it later?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope, thats why I put everything up top lol. Its the Zoo Med 501, rated for "30" gallons but for turtles, which means a tank that is usually half empty so for fish they say it is rated for 15 gallons. Most bettas would probably struggle if they are not healthy, are anything but plakat, or are weak swimmers. I will honestly be screwed if I had to get a new one because I would have to find a way to reduce the flow I have gotten him to do good in current, so without some modifying I would say no for use in small tanks. It would be great for 10 gallons, but remember it must be on the same level on the tank, so have room on the stand or make something because it can't go below.

Watching my amano clean the anubias, it is really cool!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have noticed that my betta is not that aggressive towards the amano, even when he was in the cup looking at it. I haven't housed any shrimp in this tank and he flares at my finger and phone, so I may try to get some cherry shrimp if I can find them cheap or from a member of SFBAAPS. 







I need to cut the leaf that is blocking the view, it is out of place and doesn't look good. You can also see I am getting a new leaf.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it!

Question for you - so you add ferts every day? I just ordered seachem's macros (phosphorus, potassium, and nitrogen) and am unsure how often I should use them. I also have their flourish complete (micros) that I have been using about once a week. Just noticed my vals are getting yellow/brown at the ends of their leaves and want to nip it in the butt asap, lol.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Im jealous


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

When I dose I only use phosphorus a small amount as this is still not that old so I just add a bit. Nitrogen I only use twice a week, but I use potassium 3 times a week to keep plants growing strong. After my potassium runs out I am gonna go pferts as dosing is much easier. 

I dose something usually daily, but not always the only hung I do use daily is Excel. I customized my dosing for the tanks needs, but it can be different for you so you can adjust it


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

woohooo! finally! it looks great! no CO2 I see  

ur hairgrass looks tall! want me to send you some belem?

the poor guy doing pfertz has cancer and is looking to close his product line. everything on his site is now 50% off, you should really get some now if you are set on it


----------



## Pistolero (Dec 23, 2012)

My water lotus I planted in my aquarium. It has hair like algae growing from its stem. Is this good or bad. And the stem with the leaf it has grown very fast. It was a good 1 feet below the water surface now its sticking out of it. Is this plant safe in aquarium? i guess maybe the heat gave it a boost and healthy sand mix with fert as well. It was growing in a cold pond before.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lucky fish!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ao that's crazy! I was wondering why he was having the clearance sale! Sadly I think it was sold out though. When ever I go to SF I guess I will have to stop by AFA and pick up Brighty K.

Maybe if I get a paintball setup on it I will get some belem, for now I think I will pass as the dhg is not growing fast but it is still growing, just rather slowly.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Pistolero said:


> My water lotus I planted in my aquarium. It has hair like algae growing from its stem. Is this good or bad. And the stem with the leaf it has grown very fast. It was a good 1 feet below the water surface now its sticking out of it. Is this plant safe in aquarium? i guess maybe the heat gave it a boost and healthy sand mix with fert as well. It was growing in a cold pond before.


There is algae called hair algae which are long hairs. I find that having your light too close can cause problems with hair algae.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great looking tank! What type bulb are you using?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it is just a GE 15 watt bulb I got from the hardware store in 6500k. Then the fixture is just the domed lights. It looks kind of ghetto because I put foil around the light to concentrate the light much more. Would like to upgrade lights, but maybe when I redo the tank or if I get a cube for my betta instead. 

Oh yeah, I also named my betta. His name is Blue Dream.


----------



## Pistolero (Dec 23, 2012)

How do you separate a water lotus without damaging the plants to give to my frens, frens?


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

*s*

looks nice


----------



## Jeneddi (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks awesome, I love your driftwood!


----------

